# new member from Missouri



## luked

Wanted to stop by and say hello to everyone. I am new here and very interested in beekeeping as a hobby. I have a small piece of ground that I would like to get one hive to start with. I plan on doing a lot of reading and a lot of question asking and hopefully will be able to get set up with a hive in the spring


----------



## gww

luked
Hello and welcome. You are the closest member I have met yet. I am in rosebud mo. I don't have bees yet but am working on it. There is a bee club that meets in owensville mo every 2nd or 3rd tuesday of the month. It is about 21 miles from you. Most keep saying that starting with two hives give you a support system to use them to help each other and share resources if needed. I am going to start with one hive also cause I am a cheepskate but am trying to trap.

I come here for knowlage and don't have much to give to anyone cause I am also unexperianced. I have seen bees for sell on craigslist in burbon mo and did talk with a bee keeper from sullivan mo.

I wish you the best of luck and if there is something I am qualified to help you with, please just ask.
Cheers
gww


----------



## luked

I am.actually halfway between owensville and Cuba just off of highway 19. 
Who would I contact to find out info on the bee club there in owensville


----------



## jbraun

Hello luked. Lots of good info for you here on beesouce. Gasconade Region Beekeepers meets the 2nd Tuesday @ 7. First State Comm Bank, Owensville. Call Chris Bilbrey @ 573 692-0698. 
I hope that they do a beginning beekeeping class so you can learn what you need to start. If not Eastern Missouri Beekeepers in St Louis just announced their January class. 314 479-9517 for them. I'm in Three Rivers Beekeepers in St Charles, we also have our beginning beekeeping class open. Go on line for registration. 

Good Luck.


----------



## FlowerPlanter

Welcome
Wow I just drove through Rosebud on thanksgiving weekend, I also hunt in Belle every year, just down the road from you both.

2-4 hives is a real good starting point. This is the best place to learn. Lots of time to read before bee season starts. 

You are both in areas where you should have lots ferial survivor, these bees don't need treatment to survive. There are so many that want TF bees, I would look into those options first, before you bringing in and spread genes from inferior bees. Also look for local sources, there are a lot of feral bees kept in MO. What ever you do; *don't buy package bees*, by far the worst way to start. In the spring after packages are sent out in May and June this place will be flooded with threads all about package bee problems. Same thing every year.

You might also try to catch your bees for free, very easy to do, I catch 20-30 swarms in traps a year and get calls for almost a dozen more (put your name on lists starting with the beesource removal list, Craig's list is also good for a few). If you do cut outs make sure to charge it is some work.


----------



## gww

luked
It looks like jbraun took care of the club info. I am also pretty sure if you just show up, you would be welcome. You just go to the back of the bank, go in and to your left is an elivator and/or stairs, go down one floor. I have only been to one meeting as I am not very orginized to do anything on a certain day of the month. I am compleetly antisocial and they still acted like they liked me so I am sure you would be welcome. 

Flowerplanter
I had about 12 traps out last spring but had no bites. I am making a few more right now and have my fingers crossed for this spring. I bought a nuc from one of the bee club members in late season and it never took off and he took it back to try and save it. He may have thought I knew more then I did as I made some mistakes. He is giving me a nuc this year and is probly sorry he got roped into selling me anything. I will however eventually build a good relationship with him and am sure he will think it is a mutually benefitual relationship before we are done.

The club gets together and buys some of those packages but I really wanted to get from someone local. The closest I saw to get packages was a delivery to rolla. 

I used to hunt between bland and belle. You can stop by if you feel like it next time you are around. That goes for you to luked. I am glad to know of a few poeple that are actually close to my area. 

I have not put myself on any list or contacted any police or conservation poeple to have them keep me in mind. I guess I am still a bit intimidated and feeling unprepared to go that far. I have ask all the mushroom hunters that I know to keep an eye out for a swarm. I don't know that many poeple though as going to mom and dads is about as far as I get from home. I am retired and making all my stuff though and built a sawmill for wood, so if you ever want a laugh, stop by and see what I am doing.

Good luck
gww


----------



## luked

Thanks a bunch guys. The one in owensville won't work for me as I have my kids on Tues and Thurs eavnings. So I'm going to try and look into one of the other clubs. They show online to have one on bourbon and Sullivan which is also close to me. Would really like to.meet woth someone and check.out some.hives and how they work and so on. And get to know some people and find a mentor close to me would be a huge help also


----------



## GaryG74

Welcome to BeeSource and good luck with your new hobby! You'll find lots of good info here.


----------



## FlowerPlanter

gww are you using LGO and old brood comb?

IMO Those two will give you your best odds. put your boxes in partial to full shade, facing south, 15 ft high;
https://ecommons.cornell.edu/bitstream/1813/2653/2/Bait Hives for Honey Bees.pdf


----------



## FlowerPlanter

I use trout line from walmart, tie it on the box as seen in picture with eye screws then throw the roll over a branch and hoist it up and tie it off. I have >50 boxes so I don't have time to play around I need to get them up quickly. I try to have the box touching the trunk or branches to keep it stable and from spinning. 

I catch one of these swarms almost every year.


----------



## gww

Flowerplanter
Your photo did not work. I do use lemon grass oil. I had two combs given to me that I cut up and put about a 2 inch square in each trap. I don't believe I will do that to all the traps this year. I put 5 empty foundationless frames in each trap. 
I have read the cornel study several times. I put about 5 of the traps in tree stands at woods edge and along creek banks. I now am just making little platforms and setting the hive on them about 8 feet off the ground. I found the traps too heavy to climb and put in tree stands. I was using bottom boards and hive bodies. Now I am just making deeps and closing the bottoms and tops and drilling an entrance hole. I will eventually cut the traps down to medium hive bodies as needed. I doubt that I get many more then 12-15 traps up but then again it is winter and I will be building some but I am slow. I have bought no wood to make my stuff and my hardest thing right now is coming up with boards wide enough for the tops so that water isn't filling the traps where I seam them. I have made everything and am trying to do it without having to buy anything except the nails, screws, staples and sometimes glue. 


I have bought nothing but the nuc I will be getting and have even made my smoker and veil. I find everything I make takes me three times as long as I thought it would. Thats why I said if you are ever in the area and need a laugh, you should stop by.

I will get it but it will probly take me a bit longer then it should.
Cheers
gww


----------



## beegineer

Welcome to beesource , you might look up missouribees.com the guys name is steven cooper , I dont know him personally but he sells nucs and he gets his queens from cory stevens who is spoken very highly of by the missouri bee association. On facebook I just ordered two from him so I'm really anxious for spring . Hey good luck with those bees


----------



## bbruff22

Welcome from NE Kansas luked. I grew up in Gainesville Missouri, not that close to you, but I am very familiar with Rolla. I started with three hives, and I think all new folks should start with at least two, if at all possible. Hives go queenless and can get into trouble fast, and another hive can give you options. Good luck to you!


----------



## blueskydixon

Hi! I have not been on this site in a very long time. If you are free on Sundays, we meet 4th Sunday starting this month, in Rolla. Info for time/date/place is on the website http://www.rollabeeclub.com


----------



## gww

Bluesky......
Are you from dixon mo. You guys sure had your share of deaths during this last flooding. I have a brother in law that is from dixon. If you are not from dixon and I jump to a conclusion, Thanks for posting your club info.
Cheers
gww


----------



## blueskydixon

Yes, I'm in Dixon. The flooding did claim lives. Sad that folks can't resist the urge to try to drive thru it. 
We are an open club, no membership, no fees. Our meetings are like mini classes and we will be discussing ordering bees this month (from where/nuc vs packages)!


----------



## gww

Bluesky....


> Sad that folks can't resist the urge to try to drive thru it.


I have did a few stupid things in my life and it is lucky that I am lucky cause I have definatly not been smart at times.

Good luck with the club. I have only been to one of our club meetings in owensville and will probly pay for not going to more. 
Cheers
gww
Ps
I think honey hive farms delivers to rolla in april.


----------



## blueskydixon

I read this on facebook:
 The Meramec Valley Beekeepers club is announcing the presentation of a Beginners Beekeeping class for 2016.

The class will be held on January 30, 2016 at the Peace Lutheran Church, 1040 S. Service Road W, Sullivan, MO. The class will start promptly at 9:00am and last approx. 4 hours. Fees for the class are $25.00 per person or couple.

Students will receive a Beginners Beekeeping book, beekeeping reference materials and 4 hours of instruction by local, experienced beekeepers. Attendance prizes from several beekeeping supply companies also will be given out.

This class is designed to give the student the knowledge needed to start beekeeping on a small scale.

Space and materials are limited so sign up today for the class.

Contact Sam at 573-732-5597 or email : [email protected]


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper

Welcome Luke!


----------

